# Another question for the machinst experts!



## MesquiteMan (Apr 7, 2012)

You may have seen my other thread about threading attachments.  Well, I ended up going ahead and buying this threading head:  eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Now, I have a new dilemma.  My Rigid drill press does not have a MT2 arbor.  From what I have seen and read, it does not even have a separate arbor.  Here is a parts breakdown:







In my other thread, Rick suggested that it is not a good idea to remove and replace the chick on a regular basis.  I can certainly see that as a problem anyway so, that rules out this drill press in my mind.

I also have a 1950's Atlas 1020 drill press that has been sitting in the corner of my shop.  I could easily and happily re-purpose it as a dedicated threading machine.  The problem is, it too does not have a removable arbor.  I got the chuck off just fine but found out it has a JT33 spindle.  The threading head I bought has a Jt3so it will not fit.  Here is a breakdown of the Atlas:






Question...do they make an adapter to adapt the smaller JT33 to a JT3 that I could then install the threading head directly to the Atlas and not plan on removing it?  That would be the best solution.

My only 2 other options that I can see is to either get a different drill press and sell my Rigid or send the threading head back and forget it all!

So, do you have any better ideas that could help me out?

Thank you so much for any help you can provide!


----------



## Xander (Apr 7, 2012)

Just my $0.02.... I'd be buying a drill press from HF or somewhere.


----------



## hanau (Apr 7, 2012)

HF has a 25% off coupon tomorrow.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks guys for the input on HF.  Unfortunately, most would consider me a tool snob but I do not buy HF anymore.  I have had limited, at best, success with HF power tools.


----------



## rherrell (Apr 8, 2012)

I think I have a solution...
Enco - Guaranteed Lowest Prices on Machinery, Tools and Shop Supplies

This is a "straight shank" arbor with a jt3 mount. This particular one has a 1/2" straight shank but you can get other sizes.

You mount this in your tapping head and the straight shank will fit in your drill chuck just like a drill bit... should work.:wink:


----------



## rherrell (Apr 8, 2012)

On the above link, click on where it says "Master Catalog Page 449", that will take you to the list of arbors, they have 5/8" and 3/4" also.

You can get the "real" Jacobs model for three or four times the money but for what you need it for, slow speed tapping, the import should be fine.


----------

